# Hello there!



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey guys, just thought Id hop in an say Hi and thanks for such a cool forum. Im new to predator hunting and have had an awesome time already. I hope to make a long stay here at PT.

I was deemed McYoteHunter by my father (who deemed himself McDuckHunter) this weekend after I sent him a pic of my first yote! Mc is part of my last name and we like to add it to anything we can!









I live in Northern Colorado and love to hunt whenever and wherever I can. Small game, varmints, predators, and waterfowl are my passion.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site and have a successful season.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

hassell said:


> Welcome to the site and have a successful season.


Thanx!

So far so good. First yote down and im HOOKED!


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome definitely talk to miller and ebbs theyre real pros and from colorado to boot so they can definitely help you.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site man! I am no pro - at anything but always willing to go out and call whenever possible. Ebbs is up in Greeley. We have a lot of CO guys actually.... be sure to checkout the member map.

Look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the Mcforum !


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Welcome to the Mcforum !


NICE!

Thanks for the warm welcome guys! Its also cool to see so many CO guys here. Would like to have some other people to talk to about hunting or eve hunt with!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Welcome to the Mcforum !


Just tryin to make you feel welcome here.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to the site buddy!

Matt


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to PT !!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to PT. Lots of stuff to learn here and some very interesting discussions.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to the site.


----------

